# Installing ViP222k



## tagman (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Someone gave me a ViP222k and a (what I assume) Dish 1000 satellite dish. I want to get this set up with new service, and would like some pointers. This is my first time messing with any Dish equipment. I have been reading about needing a duplexer or triplexer, and I am not sure what I need to order. Also, if anyone has any tips on pointing the dish, I'm open to any help I can get.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, before do anything with the dish and STB, grab a phone and call dish CSR, ask for a status of the receiver - could you use it on your new account ?


----------



## tagman (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes, they said it was free and clear to use on a new account. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok - With a Dish 1000 dish, you should have a multi LNB. In order to get this work correctly, you need to aim at 110, 119, and 129 slots in the sky. At the VIP222K end you need either a DPP separator OR a DPP triplexer. With the DPP separator, one cable goes to each sat Dish input. The single end is connected to the DPP LNB. The triplexer is just a DPP separator with a diplexor, so you would connect the 2 sat inputs to the receiver inputs.

I also have a VIP222K with an OTA module.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

scooper said:


> ..... In order to get this work correctly, you need to aim at 110, 119, and 129 slots in the sky.


Just to clarify, the satellites mentioned above are the Western satellite arc (1000.2 antenna). If you live on or near the east coast, you might do better with the Eastern satellite arc (61.5, 72.7 and 77) and the 1000.4 antenna. I think I have the antenna id correct, but not sure.....


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - if you REALLY want the antenna specifics -

Eastern arc (this is what I use) - 61.5, 72.7 and 77 on a 1000.4 dish/ LNBF

Eastern arc dual - 61.5 , 72.7 on a 1000.2 dish / LNBF

Western Arc - 110, 119, and 129 on a 1000.2 dish / LNBF . There is also supposed to be a 1000.4 Western arc LNBF

We really need to know what Dish / LNBF the OP has to give him further advice. 
As for aimiing - check out www.dishpointer.com.

I have (in the past) managed to hit 61.5 and 72.7 on a Dish500 (this was originally designed for an SD setup on 119 and 110). Disadvantage for this was the signal strength isn't quite as good


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

As a new customer you can get a free professional install for a 2 year contract.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

scooper said:


> Well - if you REALLY want the antenna specifics -
> 
> Eastern arc (this is what I use) - 61.5, 72.7 and 77 on a 1000.4 dish/ LNBF
> 
> ...


What is on 77?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> What is on 77?


Locals and SD versions of HD channels found elsewhere.

DISH Network Channels by Transponder (Unofficial Listing)


----------

